# Painter



## JohnMF

I took this photo but it was a bit boring as a photo so i used Painter to paint it, to make it look more interesting

Anyone else use Corel Painter?


----------



## Keith Gebhardt

definately unique in its own way.


----------



## JohnMF

Keith Gebhardt said:


> definately unique in its own way.



very diplomatic of you


----------



## wildmaven

What fun! This technique is great for organic subjects, but gets a bit weird when doing manmade objects (like the vase).

Marian


----------



## jstuedle

I like what you have done here, very nice. I used an older version and "painted" a couple of my parrot shots. They turned out decent, but I am no painter. (unless I can use a Wagner power painter, then watch out) I have seen some work done by portrait photographers, it can be stunning. It is something that I fine appealing, and admire those who pull it off successfully. You did well.


----------



## JohnMF

yes, those painted portrait photographs can look great


----------



## Pauky

JohnMF,

I have a couple of questions for you:

1. Was the picture you did below done in Corel Painter? If so, What settings were this done in?  If you don't want to say, I understand.

2. Have you used other programs like Adobe Elements and compared it to Corel Painter?  If so, is Corel Painter more versitile with more options to filter pictures through?  

Oh by the way, I really, really like this picture you did.  It's very nice.


----------



## JohnMF

Pauky - 

The photo you have posted wasn't done in Painter. It's a photograph I took it on a digital camera (on a very foggy morning), then took it into Photoshop, done the usual Levels, dodging, burning etc. i duplicated it on to two new layers, i added the Film Grain Filters to both new layers the added a very slight Guissain (*sp) blur to them both, then changed the the layers to Soft Light, lowered the opacity of the layers abit. Flattened it, Resized it, then posted it here!

I've never used Photoshop Elements because i've always had a copy of photoshop, so never needed to.

I wouldn't use really use Painter to edit my photo with, although you can, i don't think that's what it was really designed for, Corel have another program for that called PaintShop Pro i think. Although Painter can be used to make your photos look like they were painted, i don't think they always look too convincing, as my flower painting above shows


----------



## Patricia Kay

Hello John...

I have used Painter for just over a year now and really like the realistic paint effects....its going to be a long journey as there is much to learn.....
I do have some of my Painter pics to post...but it says i cant post attachments???? New here so need abit of help!!!!
I think you will do well in Painter if this is one of your first attempts...look forward to seeing more of your work!!!

Patricia........


----------



## JohnMF

Patricia Kay said:


> Hello John...
> 
> I have used Painter for just over a year now and really like the realistic paint effects....its going to be a long journey as there is much to learn.....
> I do have some of my Painter pics to post...but it says i cant post attachments???? New here so need abit of help!!!!
> I think you will do well in Painter if this is one of your first attempts...look forward to seeing more of your work!!!
> 
> Patricia........




Helo patricia

If you want to upload photos, you first have to join a image host website like PhotoBucket.com and upload you photos to there, then use this piece of code in your post






sorry, i haven't explained that very well, but there is a post floating about somewhere on the forum which explains it better..

*EDIT*

this is the post which explains it better http://thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=76568


----------



## Patricia Kay

Hello John....

Thank you for pointing me in the right direction...

Here is a link to some rosebuds i did in Painter...lets see if i have managed to do it right????

IMG]http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j260/patriciakay/innographx%20pictures/Rosebuds-2.jpg[/IMG]

Patricia........


----------



## JohnMF

Patricia Kay said:


> Hello John....
> 
> Thank you for pointing me in the right direction...
> 
> Here is a link to some rosebuds i did in Painter...lets see if i have managed to do it right????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Patricia........



you missed out a [ at the start of your code, so i've added it for you.

Your picture looks quite good, it looks more like a painting than mine did.

what brushes did you use?


----------



## Pauky

Wow, that is nice.  Patricia, do you mind sharing how you did it?


----------



## Patricia Kay

Hello John...

Thankyou for fixing my link...takes me a while to get it right!!!
Happy you and Pauky like the painting...

It was from a photo i took and the brushes i used in Painter were the tinting oils round...changing the size of the brush as i worked through the painting...i then equalize...it really brings out the colors...

I printed it out A3 and put it in a black mat and hung it with a few more rose pics in our coffee shop...Like to do things from begining to end!!!

Patricia.......


----------



## JohnMF

Patricia, what size and resolution did you use for your document to print out at that size?


----------



## Patricia Kay

Hello John...

I printed out at 12``by 16`` to fit into the A3 Mat.....
Width 2400 pixels
height  3200 pixels

Res 200 pix/inch....

I did this in Photoshop in Image size.....

Sorry i dont know how to do a screen shot...I just copied the details from Photoshop!

Hope this helps ..._I am new to printing out in big!!!!!_

_Patricia............_


----------



## JohnMF

Some of the brushes slow down on my comp if i try to paint something that size. don't know why i have a faitly fast computer


----------



## Patricia Kay

I dont paint the pic at that size as i am sure Painter would crash.....I size my paintings up when i am happy with the result!!! Sorry cant remember what size this rose one was when i painted it as its a few months ago...will take note in future though!!!

Patricia........


----------

